# Armed Security



## EMTFORHIRE (Nov 11, 2009)

So I plan on doing a blanket resume drop of all the armed security company's but I figured I would ask if there were any I should avoid for any reason before I applied, or any I should lean towards.


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

I think you better buy yourself a 4" .38 as most of the companies in Boston area will probably be compliant with Rule 400. 

As for your question, I wonder how hands on you wnt to be. Do you want to patrol housing complexes in Boston or do you want o sit inside the jewelers building? 

Might also be time for you to start applying at smaller Campus PD's. Do what you want, but don't set limits on yourself. Security may ne a good place to begin but why not attempt to aim higher? If you still want to end up in this job field, then take as big of steps as you can.


----------



## vttroopah (Oct 8, 2009)

I did a stint at MVM in the Fed buildings. Boring job, good money, and I made great contacts and was on the job a year and a half later.


----------



## EMTFORHIRE (Nov 11, 2009)

I completely agree I am dropping my application off on Monday for the civil service exam in April. I am looking at campus pd as a first choice but most ask for prior experience (I am still going to apply even if they ask for that it can hurt) I figure if I am realistic and apply to everything then even if my first choice falls through then I will still have something to land on.

O and off topic I just got back from SC and I asked my buddy the police officer if it was 34.50 an hour or 34,500 a year and I was way off base it was 34,500 a year with a car you were right.

---------- Post added at 16:16 ---------- Previous post was at 15:45 ----------



263FPD said:


> I think you better buy yourself a 4" .38 as most of the companies in Boston area will probably be compliant with Rule 400.
> 
> As for your question, I wonder how hands on you want to be. Do you want to patrol housing complexes in Boston or do you want o sit inside the jewelers building?
> 
> Might also be time for you to start applying at smaller Campus PD's. Do what you want, but don't set limits on yourself. Security may ne a good place to begin but why not attempt to aim higher? If you still want to end up in this job field, then take as big of steps as you can.


I would much rather patrol housing complexes than sit around not doing anything but looking pretty, plus I am a proactive person I like to think I might actually be doing something productive.


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

I worked for G4S for 4 yrs, lots of trigger time, decent pay, if you can deal with Nuclear Security .


----------



## vttroopah (Oct 8, 2009)

EMTFORHIRE said:


> I would much rather patrol housing complexes than sit around not doing anything but looking pretty, plus I am a proactive person I like to think I might actually be doing something productive.


Disregard my post. I am much LESS hard charging than you.


----------



## EMTFORHIRE (Nov 11, 2009)

vttroopah said:


> Disregard my post. I am much LESS hard charging than you.


If the job has the potential to get me further in my career then I will hurry up and wait behind a desk any day of the week.


----------



## BrickCop (Dec 23, 2004)

EMTFORHIRE said:


> If the job has the potential to get me further in my career then I will hurry up and wait behind a desk any day of the week.


That's mighty noble of you.


----------



## SgtAndySipowicz (Mar 17, 2008)

One of the things that pops up in my mind is how strange it is that there are Campus PDs in Boston who DO NOT carry firearms. They have full arrest powers on their campus'. Most have attended at minimum a SSPO academy (which is a solid academy put on by the MSP). Many attend the full time MPTC academies. And then you see armed security (minimal training and qualifications) everywhere... I am not bashing private security, but you would think that the universities would wake up and arm their trained police officers.................


----------



## Guest (Mar 13, 2011)

EMTFORHIRE said:


> I like to think I might actually be doing something productive.


Get that thought right out of your head if you want a career in policing.


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

Delta784 said:


> Get that thought right out of your head if you want a career in policing.


They never want to hear it that it not like it's on TV.


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

263FPD said:


> *I think you better buy yourself a 4" .38* as most of the companies in Boston area will probably be compliant with Rule 400.
> 
> 
> > I think I already told him that in another thread...
> > in any event, MVM, TW&co, and the rule 400's are a good place to get feet wet. Good luck!


----------



## firefighter39 (Apr 10, 2006)

Don't forget the military (active duty - reserve - National Guard). Good training, good experience and it makes you stand out above the rest of the crowd


----------



## EMTFORHIRE (Nov 11, 2009)

I have a titanium jaw I cant get into the military I have literally tried every branch. on my way to SC 5 weeks ago I got final word from the army saying there was no way because I have metal in my jaw.


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

You must be a joy to take a flight with. TSA probably gives you a scondary screening every time. But on the up side, I feel bad fir any idiot that tries to punch that titanium jaw.


----------



## firefighter39 (Apr 10, 2006)

EMTFORHIRE said:


> I have a titanium jaw I cant get into the military I have literally tried every branch. on my way to SC 5 weeks ago I got final word from the army saying there was no way because I have metal in my jaw.


 Thanks for trying.

I know I am going to take shit for this but here goes, don't forget about the other side, you know the "red" team. Good pay, good bennefits. great schedule. A lot of guys take the fire job waiting for a police job. Time counts towrd you pension too.


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

firefighter39 said:


> Thanks for trying.
> 
> I know I am going to take shit for this but here goes, don't forget about the other side, you know the "red" team. *Good pay, good bennefits. great schedule.* A lot of guys take the fire job waiting for a police job. *Time counts towrd you pension too*.


Who's gonna bust your balls for that advice? Let the kid know he can be a municipal or state agency janitor too. You know the "green" team benefits apply as well...And he wouldn't have to play domestic goddess duties for his station mates either.


----------



## EMTFORHIRE (Nov 11, 2009)

I have all the respect in the world for Fire and have been strongly considering going that rout at least for a while till I can find a break in a Police station, or when Deval either wises up HAHA or he is out of office. but I have only been trying for Law enforcement a short while I want to know I have exhausted every possible avenue first.


----------



## vttroopah (Oct 8, 2009)

If you seriously want to be a LEO, you may have to look out of state. You chances of being hired in NH, VT, ME are MUCH higher.


----------



## EMTFORHIRE (Nov 11, 2009)

vttroopah said:


> If you seriously want to be a LEO, you may have to look out of state. You chances of being hired in NH, VT, ME are MUCH higher.


I have been considering moving home to South Carolina, my best friend is a Police Officer down there and says that its not hard to get on a department.
But I would have to wait for my Girlfriend to finish the nursing program.


----------



## 9319 (Jul 28, 2008)

Anyone know anything about working the gates at HAFB?

EMT..........The Army didn't take you, shittt! Alot of the guys we got have ALOT more wrong with them then a metal jaw. You can have my job!! (ETS DEC2010!!) 

Maybe try a different recruiter. Sometimes different recruiters interpret the regs in different ways. Last time I cheeked the USAR in New England was always shorthanded. 

---------- Post added at 15:06 ---------- Previous post was at 15:06 ----------

Dec2011!!!!!!!*


----------



## EMTFORHIRE (Nov 11, 2009)

Javert said:


> Anyone know anything about working the gates at HAFB?
> 
> EMT..........The Army didn't take you, shittt! Alot of the guys we got have ALOT more wrong with them then a metal jaw. You can have my job!! (ETS DEC2010!!)
> 
> ...


The recruiter was great it was the doctors at meps and then the doctors higher up the chain, they gave the final no and as I understand I cant try again once the doctors give the no.


----------



## 9319 (Jul 28, 2008)

I here yea, it good you gave it 110%. I had a small issue with my eyes but they said I was a GO. 

Reliable Security based out of Salem NH (with sites all over MA) sometimes has armed slots. I was a road supervisor for them before going active and they are a good bunch. Low pay, but good crew. Sometimes thats a good thing.


----------



## EMTFORHIRE (Nov 11, 2009)

A foot in the door is a great thing even if the door doesn't pay well ill take a look thank you.


----------



## csauce777 (Jan 10, 2005)

SgtAndySipowicz said:


> you would think that the universities would wake up and arm their trained police officers.................














EMTFORHIRE said:


> But I would have to wait for my Girlfriend to finish the nursing program.


Yeah cuz there's no hot student nurses down south :banghead:

Dude...Dont bring sand to the beach.


----------



## Eagle13 (Jun 12, 2008)

EMTFORHIRE said:


> A foot in the door is a great thing even if the door *doesn't pay well* ill take a look thank you.


Thats the problem I have seen, low pay. Who can survive on $12/hr? Not this guy. Family insurance and there is nothing left to live on.


----------



## firefighter39 (Apr 10, 2006)

Javert said:


> Anyone know anything about working the gates at HAFB?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pinkerton has that contract


----------

